
Algorithmic symphonies from one line of code (2011) - creamyhorror
http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-from-one-line-of.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3063359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3063359).

------
nullc
There is one of these in the Opus audio codec's unit tests, to generate
signals to feed into the encoder

[https://git.xiph.org/?p=opus.git;a=blob;f=tests/test_opus_en...](https://git.xiph.org/?p=opus.git;a=blob;f=tests/test_opus_encode.c;h=132d074d3025456f9d2297e7988e85ac51610b85;hb=refs/heads/master#l71)

The music is the one liner, the rest is just a lowpass filter (IIRC it's run
at 48khz here), and stereo noise for other testing reasons... IIRC this kind
of glitch music was substantially better at exercising the code than other
similarly simple test stimulus (pure noise, or simple tones).

